# 2016 ram 2500 front bumper valance



## Snowwhite5 (Oct 18, 2016)

Just got my western pro plus plow installed today on my 2016 ram 2500. and after I got it back I. Notice that the cut my front bumper valance. I thought they could just notch it out for the mounts. Instead they cut the whole center section out. This dose not seem right to me. Any one have pics of a western plow on there ram 2500. I wanna see how others are cut. I don't have pictures because it's dark out..


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Not positive, but I believe it's usually slotted for the receivers. It shouldn't be a big deal though. The valance is cheap to replace. You could try and have the dealer reimburse you for the cost of a new valance. Either way, it's already a done deal.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I don't run a western but mine is just notched for my receiver.


----------



## scottydosnntkno (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a 2016 mega with a boss mount and I just cut the whole center part out. Notching would of leave the middle flapping in the wind, so I just cut the whole middle out at an angle matching the sides of the actual bumper


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

A lot of times the center valance will catch on the plow bracing every time you un-hook the plow so they will cut it shorter


----------



## AEI (Nov 1, 2009)

YES, cutting, notching is needed. However, they should have told you I guess up front. No way around it! Just ugly surprise.

My 06... I had to notch out the area for the truck side frame mount. Then notched again for the pins/plate that holds the pockets receivers in. Was nice and clean till I had to make the other notches for the dam pin & plate that holds the pockets in securely. Was a PITA trying to get the pockets locked in unless I notched again.

Then the plow side frame its self will hit the center section of the remaining valance when hooking up.

I was considering cutting it all off between fog lights but since it was already notched on each side there was enough wiggle room to leave it in place so it didn't looked all jacked when the plow is off.

Edit.. Mine wasn't even the Valance really.... It was part of the lower bumper! In the summer I plan on making two custom metal straps to keep the center section from flapping around like above mentioned.


----------



## jor0634 (Dec 10, 2016)

Can someone post a picture of their mount to the frame, particularly up by the bumper section, I have a Boss Plow for a 2016 Ram Cummins, It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Some Ive seen have nothing in the center for the valance to mount. It would just be flopping around.


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

bringing this back to the top. I just picked up my 2016 2500 tonight after having a 8ft super trip edge installed on it. They removed the whole valance on my truck. Is this right or could they have just notched it like I think they should have.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

trevier said:


> bringing this back to the top. I just picked up my 2016 2500 tonight after having a 8ft super trip edge installed on it. They removed the whole valance on my truck. Is this right or could they have just notched it like I think they should have.


Some notch it, some remove it.


----------



## jor0634 (Dec 10, 2016)

trevier said:


> bringing this back to the top. I just picked up my 2016 2500 tonight after having a 8ft super trip edge installed on it. They removed the whole valance on my truck. Is this right or could they have just notched it like I think they should have.


Can you please post a picture of the plow undercarriage mounts.


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

I took a good look at it today with the plow off, man it looks ugly. But I talked with the installed today and basically they said by the time they notch it all out there's not much bracing left over to brace the cut ends of the valance so they just remove it. Looks horrible if you ask me.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Our shop never cuts a valance, they put it in the box and leave it up to us. I prefer it that way..


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

trevier said:


> I took a good look at it today with the plow off, man it looks ugly. But I talked with the installed today and basically they said by the time they notch it all out there's not much bracing left over to brace the cut ends of the valance so they just remove it. Looks horrible if you ask me.


It is a plow truck Thumbs Up


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

so how do you mount a plow with the valance in place?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Now that it's got the mounts on it you could take the time to scribe the valance nice and tight to the mounts if it bugs you. Depends on what plow you have. Mine is a Meyer so my notches are just like 1.5 inches tall and 3/4 inch wide. No flopping for mine but I have small notches.


----------

